# Swimming Pool contractor (Rayong area)



## golf1here (Aug 9, 2015)

Does anyone know of a good swimming pool contractor in the Rayong area?


----------



## sunandsands (Feb 4, 2015)

Have you tried checking out Isaan Pools? They're also affiliated with PoolMaster. I also highly recommend these guys. Got my Emaux pump, chlorinators and other pool supplies from PoolMaster too. Their products are of really high quality. You can check out their thailandpoolshop so you could also get an idea about the prices. Cheers.


----------

